# vet and untame?



## blubudgiemama (Jul 19, 2014)

so i plan on taking my budgies to the vet they are in need of nail and beak trims i believe. they have cement perch and mineral block/cuttle bone but still manage to have lond nails and beaks. anyways thats not the problem. my question is how does a vet handle untame birds? i understand that once she can catch them she can have a good hold but how about weighing them and such? one of mine is awesome and tamed really well but the other is stubborn. ive had her for at least 8 months and she is still wild like when i got her. but occasionally will sit on my finger with persistance. and i can barely catch her so how is the vet going to catch her? i dont want to stress her out too much by taking her there.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Avian vets have training to deal with these types of situation, so you shouldn't have a problem during the appointment. 
For weighing, your budgie can be placed on a small container or carrier cage and the weight from the empty cage/container will then be subtracted.

Best of luck at the vet's!


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi... My rescue budgie Rigby went to the vet on the very first day I had him. He was, and still mostly is, frightened of everything. Like you, I was concerned about how things would go at the vet appointment. My vet was gentle and just kept with Rigs until he could safely hold him (with a towel). The weighing was easy. As Aluz said, he placed him in a covered container for the brief moment it took to get his weight. I think Avian vets very often encounter these untamed little (and probably big) birds.. Rigs has been back twice with the same gentle treatment.
When my silly little lovebird went in for her first visit, well.. a very different experience. She owned the place and Dr. Mark was basically in her way while she checked everything out!
Let us know how your visit goes.


----------

